# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Triển lãm Tự động hóa trong Công nghiệp - Industrial Automation Fiesta 2017

## Tammy Le

Thay mặt Ban tổ chức, tôi trân trọng mời Anh/Chị cùng Quý công ty đến tham dự Triển lãm Tự động hóa Công Nghiệp Industrial Automation Fiesta 2017, diễn ra trong khuôn khổ Triển lãm Công nghiệp và Sản xuất Việt Nam 2017 (tên gọi trước đây là Triển lãm Công nghiệp Việt Nam) sẽ được tổ chức tại Trung tâm hội nghị và triển lãm tỉnh Bình Dương từ ngày 07 đến ngày 09 tháng 6, 2017.

Triển lãm Tự động hóa Công Nghiệp 2017 sẽ tập trung vào các lĩnh vực:

· Nhà máy, qui trình và tự động hóa trong sản xuất

· Những giải pháp và dịch vụ về Tự động hóa công nghiệp

· Điện và Năng lượng

· Robot và Công nghiệp sản xuất sử dụng kỹ thuật in 3D

Chúng tôi đã rút ra được nhiều kinh nghiệm cũng như nhận được những phản hồi tích cực từ phía các công ty tham gia trưng bày và khách tham quan tại triển lãm vào tháng 6 năm ngoái. Vì vậy chúng tôi dự định sẽ mang lĩnh vực Công nghiệp quay trở lại Triển lãm 2017 lần này. Với hơn 250 công ty tham gia triển lãm đến từ hơn 15 quốc gia, Triển lãm Công nghiệp và Sản xuất Việt Nam 2017 là một cơ hội lý tưởng để các nhà sản xuất, nhà cung cấp trong và ngoài nước giới thiệu sản phẩm mới; gặp mặt khách hàng tiềm năng; chỉ định các đại lý và nhà phân phối; xây dựng mối quan hệ với những đại biểu kinh doanh, khách hàng mới, giới chức địa phương, các hiệp hội Công nghiệp, các cơ quan đại diện thương mại quốc tế, … cũng như thiết lập mạng lưới kinh doanh.

Triển lãm Tự động hóa Công Nghiệp Industrial Automation Fiesta 2017 nhắm vào đối tượng khách tham quan là những Công ty sản xuất, nhà thầu phụ, công ty cung cấp dịch vụ kỹ thuật, chế tạo máy móc, tích hợp hệ thống và các nhà cung ứng thiết bị Công nghiệp từ những trung tâm công nghiệp lớn nhất Việt Nam, như Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Hồ Chí Minh, Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, Tây Ninh và các khu công nghiệp lân cận.

Bình Dương là một khu công nghiệp lớn, trực thuộc Chính quyền tỉnh Bình Dương. Lĩnh vực Tự động hóa đang rất phát triển ở Bình Dương. Và vào Triển lãm năm ngoái, Hội dịch vụ và giải pháp Tự động hóa đã được thành lập (Automation Services & Solution Group – ASSJ); ủy ban bao gồm tất cả các Công ty tích hợp hệ thống hiện nay.

KHU VỰC GIAN HÀNG QUỐC GIA:

Chúng tôi đã thiết kế ra các khu vực gian hàng Singapore, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Châu Âu và Đài Loan.

KHU VỰC GIAN HÀNG SẢN XUẤT:

Khu vực gian hàng sản xuất sẽ bao gồm các công ty sản xuất lớn ở Bình Dương và Đồng Nai. Các gian hàng này được thiết kế tập trung thành một khu vực dành riêng cho đối tượng là khách thu mua trong triển lãm. Gian hàng này sẽ làm nổi bật hoàn toàn các giải pháp ứng dụng tiên tiến nhất trong Công nghiệp và các sản phẩm trong quy trình sản xuất. Đây cũng là nền tảng thương mại và nguồn cung cấp các giải pháp cho những nhà sản xuất và cung ứng thiết bị.

CUỘC GẶP GỠ DÀNH CHO CÁC CÔNG TY NƯỚC NGOÀI DIỄN RA TRƯỚC TRIỂN LÃM: KẾT NỐI DOANH NGHIỆP

Chúng tôi xin trân trọng giới thiệu chuyên mục Kết nối doanh nghiệp. Đây là một hình thức dịch vụ được thiết kế riêng biệt và phù hợp, dành riêng cho các Nhà triển lãm từ nước ngoài để xác định và sàng lọc lượng khách hàng tiềm năng cũng như đối tác kinh doanh tại Việt Nam. Chuyên mục này sẽ tập trung kết nối các công ty, nhà máy, đơn vị thu mua và các công ty kỹ thuật có hơn 13 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực Công nghiệp với các Công ty nước ngoài. Ít nhất 3 cuộc gặp mặt mỗi ngày (ngày 07 và 08 tháng 6, 2017) sẽ được sắp xếp dựa trên lịch trình phù hợp của các bên. Chúng tôi cũng sẽ hỗ trợ chốt các buổi gặp mặt cho Công ty của Anh/Chị với các khách hàng tiềm năng ở Việt Nam trước khi Triển lãm diễn ra.

Dịch vụ này hoàn toàn miễn phí và được thực hiện dựa trên nguyên tắc: Người đến trước được phục vụ trước.

HỘI THẢO:

Ngày 07 tháng 6, 2017, lúc 10h30: HỘI THẢO VỀ KẾT NỐI TRONG SẢN XUẤT (Cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 4, IOT và sản xuất thông minh)

Hội thảo về IOT sẽ qui tụ các chuyên gia đầu ngành và diễn giả nổi tiếng trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh và khoa học đến trình bày và thảo luận về những yếu tố cốt lõi của IOT. Câu hỏi trọng tâm sẽ xoay quanh vấn đề: IOT có thể góp phần làm tăng khả năng cạnh tranh kinh tế trong sản xuất và tự động hóa bằng cách nào?

Ngày 08 tháng 6, 2017, lúc 9h00: HỘI THẢO VỀ THIẾT KẾ VÀ IN ẤN 3D

Ngày 09 tháng 6, 2017, lúc 9h00: Ngày hội Robot VIETNAM ROBOTIC DAYS 2017 (Công nghệ Robot và Robot cảm biến): chủ đề xuyên suốt ngày 09 tháng 6 sẽ về các hội thảo trong lĩnh vực Robot và các buổi trình diễn Công nghệ Robot.

TRẢI NGHIỆM CÔNG NGHỆ CHÂU ÂU 2017:

Triển lãm Công nghiệp và Sản xuất Việt Nam 2017 sẽ có một chuyên đề đặc biệt về Công nghệ, với tên gọi Trải Nghiệm Công Nghệ Châu Âu 2017. Chuyên đề này sẽ tập trung quản bá cho công nghệ, thiết bị, vật tư và các loại hình dịch vụ được sản xuất ở châu Âu.

Chúng tôi đang tích cực làm việc để đem đến những ưu đãi đặc biệt cho các công ty Việt Nam hoạt động trong lĩnh vực dịch vụ kỹ thuật và tích hợp hệ thống. Nếu Anh/Chị quan tâm đến vấn đề hợp tác, đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với chúng tôi để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết.

NGÀY HỘI ROBOT VIỆT NAM 2017 – VIETNAM ROBOTICS DAY 2017( VRD 2017):


- Cụm gian hàng trưng bày các sản phẩm và Robot của doanh nghiệp trong 3 ngày tại Triến Lãm Tự Động Hóa Công Nghiệp 2017


- 01 ngày trình diễn Robot tại khu vực Demo dành riêng cho các Robot của doanh nghiệp

- Chuỗi hội thảo về chủ đề Robot và hệ thống cảm biến (Robotics and Vision Systems) buổi hội thảo sẽ được tổ chức rộng rãi nhằm giúp các công ty giới thiệu những dự án mới nhất của mình cũng như giúp cho khách hàng hiểu rõ hơn về kỹ thuật chế tạo Robot và những máy móc, giải pháp được sử dụng trong hệ thống Robot cảm biến.


Nếu Anh/Chị quan tâm và có nhu cầu tham gia Triển lãm IAF 2017, xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Ms. Trâm
Mobile: +84 904 713 172
Tel: +84 866 861 210/20
Địa chỉ: 67 Phan Xích Long, phường 3, quận Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM


Xin chân thành cảm ơn.

----------

